# Pedigree Question



## mtj2017 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have question about linebreeding. I am about ready to pick up my puppy and i got a copy of pedigree and the parents of my pup have common ancestry. The pup's fathers grandmother is the mother of the pups mother. Should I be concerned. The common dog is a Ch and this pup is from a show breeder.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

it matters more who they are and what they have to offer (or not)


----------



## mtj2017 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback, so are you saying as long as they are doing it for the "right reasons" it is not a big deal? Is this practice common with German Shepherd breeders and what would be the "right reasons" for this approach to breeding.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

If you post your dogs pedigree you will probably get the answers, and then some.
In short, breedings like that are generally done to strengthen good qualities. The catch is they can also strengthen bad qualities so unless the breeders involved know what they are doing it can get ugly. Pretty common practice with both horses and dogs.


----------

